# Sleeping in bed



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

Huxley is almost five months now and knows some basic commands although I’m working on recall. I guess my question is I don’t mind if he eventually sleeps in my bed at night but when should I start allowing it? I’ve tried a couple times to know avail because he gets excited and starts jumping around on the bed when he gets like this I put him back in his crate. I feel terrible because I’m away all day for work and he’s crated which he does well with and then he sleeps in their at nights. I just feel a little guilty that he only gets so much time out of the crate not that he whines or anything. How can I start letting him sleep with me and also what is a good age. Or is it better to just let him sleep in his crate? I also just miss the snuggles I got when he was a smaller puppy and we would take naps! 😀


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

😀

Just as an aside, this bit of gibberish keeps coming up on some posts, IDK what that's about or what it means, but it's really distracting.

If your V is unaccustomed to something, he will react characteristically as you describe, it's a combo of excitement and submission and anxiety. So, you'd need to reassure and train for the new situation, have him come and sit/stay, and be reassuring. With time, he'll settle.

Although I am a proponent of bed sharing for a lot of reasons, be aware that guilt on your part is probably not a good reason. First, they do take up a fair amount of space and a lot people do not appreciate that. And, once they get accustomed to co sleeping it is hard to have them go back. So, think this one through carefully. Recall that they do not experience space as we do, so especially in your case where he isn't complaining about the crate it might be best to leave well enough alone.


----------

